# oakley lineminer vs anon m3?



## runerasmussen (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello  Thinking about buying either the oakley lineminer or the anon m3 because I like the style of the goggles. But which is better? I'm concerned about the optics of the anons. And also I have a small face, so I'm a bit worried that both are too big for my face. Have had oakley crowbars in the past and they fit great. My latest pair are the oakley flight deck xm which look oversized on my face (even though they are smaller than the flight deck). But I guess frameless would look larger anyway. Any thoughts? Or any pictures of how they look on the face? Pardon my english


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I could be wrong but at $100 retail is bet that Oakley had a stamped cylindrical lens, where the M3 is injected. So between those two the Anon will definitely have better optics. It's also likely a smaller fit as the M3 is a medium fit.


----------



## runerasmussen (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks a lot!! The oakleys cost $150 with the prizm lenses. I heard they are good, but the question is if the cylindrical lenses are the same as the spherical. So you think the anons are smaller?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I just switched to Anon last year after years of mainly Smith, with several other brands randomly thrown in for good measure and can say that the M2 is the best fitting google I've ever had and the magna-tech is the shit...


I don't see myself wearing anything else for quite a while


----------



## runerasmussen (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks! M2s look cool, but I'm going for the retro cylindrical design this year, so I'm torn between the M3 and the oakley lineminer prizms. Been googling a lot today and it seems the lineminer lenses are injection moulded,so they are top quality. And they are $90 cheaper than the M3s. But I'm hearing some good things about anon here as well  The sales rep at backcountry told me to definitely go for the lineminers. This isn't easy 

I have also been looking at the anon relapse. M3s have facemask and easy lens change, which i really don't need. Apart from these features the relapse and M3 look quite similar?

One more thing  Is it possible to figure out the frame height on the line miners?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

runerasmussen said:


> One more thing  Is it possible to figure out the frame height on the line miners?



Why not ask the backcountry rep?

Relapse also has the magtech for facemask btw.


----------



## runerasmussen (Sep 4, 2016)

I did and they didn't know  I think I am actually leaning towards the relapse now. Haha! Thanks for the input


----------

